# Stubborn behaviour



## Isabel Davey (Apr 24, 2020)

I have a gorgeous Vizsla girl 16 months old and as yet has not yet come into season is this normal ?
also for the last month she has been very stuborn when we get to the end of a walk in say the woods she knows well she will just stop and refuse to come , I have tried waiting and ignore her till she does come but of late have had to go back put her on the lead and she is happy to come then , is this an adolescent phase ? She is anxious around traffic is it that or is she just being difficult , I have tried being firm and have tried just being cool and putting back on lead but it is getting a bit annoying, otherwise her recall is excellent and apart from being shy she is a great dog and very sociable around other dogs and people she knows.


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi,
16 months and no season is ok, Greta didn't come into season untill she was 19 months.
Sounds like your pup enjoys her time in the woods, so a good treat that you know she loves would help with the recall at this point.
Many young dogs are very frightened of traffic, you just need to practice walking them safely around traffic to help with their confidence.
Some vizsla's can be shy as they are a sensitive breed, but their confidence will improve with positive experiences. Enjoy your V.


----------



## Isabel Davey (Apr 24, 2020)

Thankyou so much will try special treat as you suggest and do more walk in traffic to help Monty build up her confidence


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

Isabel Davey said:


> Thankyou so much will try special treat as you suggest and do more walk in traffic to help Monty build up her confidence


Be careful about increasing the level of nosy traffic. If I was you, I'll try the treat first without the added noise.


----------

